# abilify



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

anyone try that? i'm taking 2.5 mg's of it and i haven't noticed a difference really. i've been taking it for 2 and a half weeks. anyone else take this and did it help or didnt' help you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Ijust started abilify at 5 mg ill let u kno how it works for me but its only been a couple of days so far..take care
Marcella


----------

